
Finally: Brainfuck is ready for the mainframe/enterprise - flok
After a long hack-session I finally got a Brainfuck interpreter written in COBOL working (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vanheusden.com&#x2F;misc&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016-05-19_brainfuck_cobol_intp.php ). So you can finally run your Brainfuck programs on your COBOL enabled mainframe! (e.g. ibm esa&#x2F;390, tandem nonstop, etc)
If you don&#x27;t want an interpreted code, you can use this program https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vanheusden.com&#x2F;misc&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2016-05-19_brainfuck_cobol_compiler.php instead which translates&#x2F;compiles the Brainfuck code to COBOL code.
======
amorroxic
In a most ideal world I'd end up contributing to this project while listening
to serialised Mozart played on didgeridoo.

I would be so happy.

------
lgunsch
Everyone else can now go and put away their toy languages!

~~~
lgunsch
Why is a straightforward joke being down voted? Obviously I'm not really
saying to not use any other languages. The wiki page on Brainfuck even says
itself "is not intended for practical use, but to challenge and amuse
programmers."

~~~
lgunsch
Okay, I just discovered all jokes are bad on HN. It would have been nice to
discover that sooner.

~~~
brianwawok
Bunch of grumps here.

~~~
Pica_soO
Because somebody thinks its hilarious- and builds a converter from a "serious"
language.

And is a stand alone guy in some forsaken company- and converts it all to
brainfuck. And leaves and takes the "real" source along. And the next guy
finds it years later and has to do with it.

Lots of "jokes" become running gags, and the running gags - long after being
funny, have some poor guy having to keep those gags going. The poor guys
venture on Hacker News in there spare time - and try to cause a abortion to
the next generation of Franken-Frames being cobbled together.

Random Trivia: The guy who wrote brainfuck also contributed to the sauerbraten
cube2 game engine.

------
yolesaber
My startup is using Intercal on Interstates
[http://www.intercaloninterstates.org/](http://www.intercaloninterstates.org/)

------
bbcbasic
Some call it Brainfuck. I call it RISC

------
askafriend
Now this is real hackery.

------
araxhiel
Man! That is just awesome, and badass! My respects!

[Orson Welles clapping GIF]

------
victorhugo31337
Nice!

